

Show HN: ExhibitionNest.com a social network for artists - mkoryak
http://exhibitionnest.com

======
mkoryak
I started this site as a way to learn nodejs and play with new technologies.
The side project turned into an almost 2 year journey of learning.

Right now the site has just shy of 1000 users and I have no idea how to make
money from it :)

